# 2ww ladies...



## kiki04

I should be in mine in the next couple days and wanted a new thread for other ladies either just nearing the end, about to test or just entering the 2ww so we can all go looney toon together in here :haha: 

I am hoping to have my +opk tomorrow or friday so keep your fingers crossed that this could be my miracle month haha

Goodluck everyone! :sex:

(Feels like a race to the finish line :haha: )


----------



## Bride2b

I guess I am in the wait then, I'm 5 DPO if FF is correct & I did infact OV! Hadnt planned on being, and I am 99.9% sure that nothing has happened this month as we didnt BD much and we only BD day after FF showed OV & the day after that. Really the little soldiers need to be ready and waiting. I didnt have much CM and certainly no ew cm, so I am counting myself out even though I am in the tww.
Plus if by some miracle there is a chance I would expect AF next weds (based on previous LP) which is OH birthday.

Hope your getting loads of baby making action in Krissy xxxx


----------



## mhazzab

Oooh Gemma i have my fingers crossed for a super special birthday pressie for OH. I really hope you get your rainbow xx


----------



## Bride2b

Ah thanks Mhairi xxx

I will be disappointed as it would be the best birthday present...a little bit bitter sweet as I have got him cuff links made with Berties thumb prints on. A present from the one we lost in terms of the cuff links & maybe another little present from Bertie wanting his daddy to be happy. It almost seems like it would be too perfect & we dont have that much luck! Its also his first birthday without his dad......so I can but hope we will get good news!

If it doesnt happen this month (which I dont expect) it WILL happen next month, I cant contemplate it not happening!


----------



## amanda83

Great idea for a thread :) I needed this before last night when I started my period :( 
So I'm out. I was pretty down last night, but trying to focus on positive thoughts for our next try!

Good luck let us all know what happens. Fingers, toes, and eyes crossed for you ;)


----------



## kiki04

Awww I'm sorry Amanda :( 

:hugs:


----------



## amanda83

Thank You, hopefully in the next few months or I'll go crazy!

What province do you live in??


----------



## kiki04

I am in Manitoba :thumbup: How about you?


----------



## Nikki_d72

Sorry Amanda, :hug:.

Good idea, Krissy! I'm waiting to Ovulate, should be in the next 3 days so hopefully we should be able to go crazy here together!

GL again Gemma! xxx

:dust: to all...


----------



## kiki04

Well you and me could ovulate on the same day then :rofl: I am guessing friday for me :shrug:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Synchronised OV! Good God!!

Last month was on CD12 and I got signs from CD10, doesn't seem to be this month so hopefully I'll be on CD14 as usual, that will be Sunday, but I'll be keeping a close eye from now till then and BD-ing like crazy, hehe.

GL and get to it! xxx


----------



## amanda83

Beautiful, cold, and snowy Newfoundland! Gotta love it :)

Good luck to you too Nikki :)


----------



## kiki04

Oh Amanda I have been begging OH to move to the East Coast... I want to go sooo bad :brat: I am thinking Nova Scotia though lol


----------



## Andypanda6570

Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck. I think I am in 3ww :wacko::wacko: XXOOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
l


----------



## Bride2b

I'm out ladies my temp has crashed to one on the lowest it's been all cycle....glad I know now before AF shows up so its not such a disappointment! Now just gotta wait for AF! Then onwards & upwards xxx 

:babydust:

Good luck all. Xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Bride2b said:


> I'm out ladies my temp has crashed to one on the lowest it's been all cycle....glad I know now before AF shows up so its not such a disappointment! Now just gotta wait for AF! Then onwards & upwards xxx
> 
> :babydust:
> 
> Good luck all. Xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

I just stole this from someones post on the TTW forum, you might already know this but thought the numbers were interesting ; 


I just thought this was an interesting chart that helps explain why some women get their bfp as early as 10dpo and others a week after AF should have arrived. I believe, although someone else can varify, most early pregnancy tests need to have 25mlU/ml. Hope you all find this as informational as I did. 

Found at americanpregnancy.org
Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:
hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml
* These numbers are just a GUIDELINE-- every womans level of hCG can rise differently. It is not necessarily the level that matters but rather the change in the level.

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## mhazzab

Bride2b said:


> I'm out ladies my temp has crashed to one on the lowest it's been all cycle....glad I know now before AF shows up so its not such a disappointment! Now just gotta wait for AF! Then onwards & upwards xxx
> 
> :babydust:
> 
> Good luck all. Xxx

Don't count yourself out yet Gemma, it could possibly be an implantation dip or just an erratic result? Wait and see what tomorrow brings xx


----------



## kiki04

I had OV pains on my left side yesterday and today and am on cd16 so keep everything crossed I get my +OPK today and tomorrow. I usually get 2 days of pos but I really feel like I should get a pos today... I will be testing in about half an hour so I will keep you updated!

Nikki do you think you OV'd yet?


----------



## kiki04

Ugh... still negative :brat:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Thanks Amanda!

Krissy - Grrr! it will come soon, don't stress.

I don't think I have yet either, so maybe you're just waiting on me haha. xxx


----------



## kiki04

Are you using OPK's?


----------



## amanda83

Kiki, keep going further east, Newfoundland is where it's at ;) haha I might be slightly biased though :) Very exciting times here now with the construction of our new oil rig (Hebron)!
Back to babies..
Questions: My periods since my loss are pretty messed up, I go from a 45 day cycle, to 35, now to 30...I ovulated on Jan 20th, and started my period 31st...I always thought your period started 14 days after ovulation??? Is this not always so??


----------



## kiki04

Every woman has a different luteal phase (LP) and it usually stays the same. My LP is usually 14-15 days. Your OV can bounce around causing a longer or shorter cycle, but usually from whenever you OV... your LP will be the same til AF. So to sum it up... if you have a 13 day LP, and ovulate on cycle day 15, you will have a 28 day cycle. If you have a 13 day LP, and ovulate on cd 12, you will have a 25 day cycle, or you could ovulate on cd30 and have a 43 day cycle. Get it?


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hi Krissy I've not been using OPK's as I was successful last time just using body signs and they are usually quite clear. I keep deluding myself that I don't need to buy them or loads of cheap HPT's because I'm going to concieve this month - this has been my reasoning but it's been 5 months now, so if I don't catch this month I'll need to give in and get some. I'm obsessive as holy hell already so I think anything else will send me over the edge...


----------



## kiki04

I am actually afraid of this months end result... like bad. I have come into this month with super high hopes and no matter what the outcome, its going to suck. If I dont get a BFP, which I ma really not expecting, but still if I dont get it... I will be super crushed by this intense high hopes I started out with :shrug: Then if I do... I will be DEATHLY afraid of it... like this will just be another one of life's ways to hurt me some more. AAAHHHHHH!!! I dont even know what I want anymore :dohh:


----------



## Bride2b

Oh Krissy, I get what you mean. Super upset if its a BFN, but frigging terrified if its a BFP as that means your pregnant & theres always potential for heartbreak. If you didnt want to be trying again, you wouldnt be! Big hugs xxx

AFM - well my temp shot right back up again. Its totally nothing to get excited about, am really quite pissed off as where its been so cold here my OH kept switching the electric blanket on so I think this has raised my temp. I really needed it to stay down today so it confirmed to me that it was over this month. I deep down know it is but there is that stupid little niggle that keeps hammering away!


----------



## kiki04

HELP ME OUT HERE LADIES!!!

I am going out tonight. Probably be a late night meaning a late temp in the morning. BUT tomorrow could be my OV day!!! If I get a +OPK tonight when I get home from work... I would guess my temp to rise tomorrow. Its like, tonight and tomorrows temps are my crucial ones.. and low and behold, I am going to mess up my temps... what should I do?


----------



## Bride2b

Set your alarm to make sure you crawl out of bed!you can't miss it!xxxxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

I'd say go out, have agreat night and come home and BD like crazy! Then set your alarm for your temp but you may have to adjust it a bit if you've not had as much sleep as usual. Enjoy! xxx


----------



## kiki04

Home by 11 so a normal night for me!!! hahaha


----------



## Bride2b

Thought u might have a hang over! Let us know it its a +ve! 

AFM - second day of a very high temp after the dip. Its very odd. Last night I took control of the electric blanket & didnt turn it on, so these temps are obviously 'true' temps. I dont get why my temp had shot up so much. Maybe I'm coming down with something as my nose is a bit stuffy. I have been reading 'How to take charge of your fertillity' - cant remember who recommended it but it was someone here. Bloody good book. Anyway there is not way that my temps are link to pregnancy as she basically says BD after your temps have gone up due to ov doesnt usually result in pregnancy as by then the egg has gone. xx


----------



## kiki04

Yeah you have to BD the days leading up to your temp shift and the day of OV... the egg only lives 24-36 hours I think so after that BD is just for the fun of it not baby making :haha:


----------



## mhazzab

Bride2b said:


> Thought u might have a hang over! Let us know it its a +ve!
> 
> AFM - second day of a very high temp after the dip. Its very odd. Last night I took control of the electric blanket & didnt turn it on, so these temps are obviously 'true' temps. I dont get why my temp had shot up so much. Maybe I'm coming down with something as my nose is a bit stuffy. I have been reading 'How to take charge of your fertillity' - cant remember who recommended it but it was someone here. Bloody good book. Anyway there is not way that my temps are link to pregnancy as she basically says BD after your temps have gone up due to ov doesnt usually result in pregnancy as by then the egg has gone. xx

Is there any chance you could be pregnant? Did you BD around ov time?
I really don't want to get your hopes up I know it sucks when you do and then bloody AF comes, but have you read the bit in the book about triphasic temps? I had this my first pregnancy, although not this time around. As you say the high temps can be due to illness too though Grrr. Why does it have to be so complicated? Xxx


----------



## Bride2b

Origionally FF put a cross hair at CD 20, so thought it was ok to BD, then We BD the morning the temp went up a bit (CD23) & FF then put in a cross hair in the day before at CD 22. I cant see that I would be pg from what the book says about BD after the temp increase. But yes Mhairi I did read about triphasic temps. I also read on FF that you can have triphasic temps if its a BFN too and it doesnt always indicate pg. I just think my body is BONKERS!!! xx


----------



## amanda83

Kiki, thanks for filling me in about my period happening only 11 days after OV..it still kind of concerns me though...I guess I'll wait to see how many days it'll be this month :)

I can't comment on all your temperture issues, I have no idea! It seems too complicated, so I think I'll stick with the ovulation testing sticks. Do you ladies use those too? Is tracking your temp more accurate??


----------



## Bride2b

I just don't get it!i got negative OPK on cd21 which should be the day I ov'd as ov is the day before the crosshairs-am I correct on that? How do I get a negative OPK but then ff say I ov'd that day?

This is my first month temping & first using opks & never got a positive.....so gave up using opks coz I thought I must have a duff batch. Lots of ladies use opks pretty fine & temps are an excellent way of predicting ov. I don't know if that helps Amanda?xx

So my confusion is did I ov on cd 21 or 22???? Blah so confusing....have a look at my chart if any of you don't mind xx


----------



## kiki04

Looks like CD22 to me :shrug:


----------



## Bride2b

So if I ov'd cd22 then am bd means there maybe a small chance as egg can live 24 hours? I just read about crosshairs and I too thought that I must have ovd on 22. Oh well time will tell I guess!i now feel I'm back in limbo land after calling myself out. I don't expect it to happen as a) that would be a miracle & b) I'm the unluckiest person in the world so why would I be blessed with pregnancy so soon & like this?

Ho hum! Must try and take my mind off this now! 

Krissy did you get your +ve OPK?xxx


----------



## Bride2b

Someone needs to ban me from Dr Google!!!!


----------



## kiki04

I still havent gotten my +opk :cry: I am getting worried about another mega cycle :brat: That and I am afraid of a yeast infection from so much BD'ing because I am prone to them :(


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hi girls! Sorry I don't chart so don't have much to offer Gemma!

I still haven't had EWCM at all this month and CP feels harder and more closed so I don't know what on earth is going on with me this month either?!

Krissy - if you're worried about yeast a little "creative gardening" can help - ie shove some live yogurt up there or a probiotic capsule can be the more effective, less messy option! one with lactobacilus acidophilus is good, it produces the same slightly acid conditions as ther vagina's natural flora when all is well and in sync. otherwise just take them orally and tey will find their way to where they are needed. I've read that they can interfere with mucus prodution though so maybe avoid when you are expecting to OV. xxx


----------



## kiki04

So our synchronized OV is delayed for both of us.... how odd :dohh: 

I will keep that probiotics in mind! :thumbup: Great idea :thumbup:


----------



## Bride2b

Just looked at you chart ummm what's going on! Let's hope we see something soon as I see you usually do ov about now! There surely can't be another mega cycle in store! Think positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Bride2b

WTF is ff playing at its now changed my crosshairs & ov day to cd23,so it gone from cd 20 to cd22 to now cd23! My temp is still up today.

How am I supposed to know whats going on? Could it be I didn't ov? Do you still get these temps without? Confused.com


----------



## kiki04

I see cd24 on your chart... but you did OV as its only after OV you get high temps :thumbup: Just a matter of figuring out how many dpo you actually are :dohh:

AFM-Big temp dip today so I BETTER see a +opk with this dip and have a big rise again tomorrow or I give up :brat:


----------



## Bride2b

Lets hope that you get that big rise then soon Krissy xxx fingers crossed!

Yes Cd24 for Ov, I wrote CD23 (I forgot after I looked at it what happened on what days) I have absolutely no brain since I got pregnant & even less since all this happened. I can just about remember my own name, I have even called my OH by my dogs name a few times......he just gives me strange looks as if I have totally lost my marbles!!! So we ended up BD 24 & 25 - so day of OV & day after!!!! Lets just see what happens xxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Well, I finally got my EWCM last night and some side pain so hopefully we're all on - CD14, so back to "normal" whatever that is. Hopefully I have released a non-shrivelled old egg! The 2WW begins for me...


----------



## kiki04

Well OPK's are still negative so I am sure this is going to be another mega cycle :cry: I have no idea what has suddenly gone on with my body but as long as I am playing a guessing game with no way to even GUESS wen I might OV... there is no point. It consumes me to the max and I was so hoping to have ovulated this weekend so I can relax and see what the next couple weeks brings but it just doesnt seem to be happening for me, and I dont like feeling like I am watching the clock every minute of every hour every day waiting to see if it has been long enough since I last peed to be able to do another OPK to see if there was a line.... to be constantly making sure, no matter how I feel, to get that BD in just in case I get that line tomorrow, and feeling literally progressingly more angry with my body, for something that is totally out of my control, that it just wont do what it is supposed to do :cry: I'm done. If I happen to BD and get a temp rise that puts me in a 2ww, thats just being left up to fate now. I am so done trying to make sure the timing is right :cry: Tomorrow is cd 20 and I am still in limbo, and after last months 65 day cycle, which I have never had before in my life, I am just really down about this. I was hoping so badly for a normal cycle this month because the next couple Im out anyways and that brings me to like May meaning not even a possibility of a +hpt until june :cry:


----------



## amanda83

aww Kiki don't be so down. Sometimes worry just make these things worse. Stressing about this stuff isn't good (in saying that I'm a total stress bag trying to get preggo myself). When I got pregnant on Jaxon I was off the pill for 14 months, the last 7 months I got pissed off and said it will happen when it happens, low and behold one of the most stressful months of my life I got pregnant (while writing and studying for the CMA entrance exam!) I don't even remember having sex lol.
I have no doubt this will happen for you soon :) Just try and stay positive and remember that we are all rooting for you. xo


----------



## Bride2b

Oh Krissy I really do feel for you. I cant believe your cycle is misbehaving again! Have you considered going to see a doctor if this continues? There must be something they can do you regulate them again? Keep you chin up hun, thinking of you xx

Nikki glad it seems you have OV'd do you use opks to confirm it?

We havent had a BFP on here for a few weeks since the lovely Sally, think we need some good news soon ladies! xx Lets keep our fingers crossed xx

AFM - my temp has gone back down again, so I think all my little obsessing about IF is over. FF has also changed my OV day back again to CD 22. Wish it'd make up its mind! blah!


----------



## Nikki_d72

Bride2b said:


> Oh Krissy I really do feel for you. I cant believe your cycle is misbehaving again! Have you considered going to see a doctor if this continues? There must be something they can do you regulate them again? Keep you chin up hun, thinking of you xx
> 
> Nikki glad it seems you have OV'd do you use opks to confirm it?
> 
> We havent had a BFP on here for a few weeks since the lovely Sally, think we need some good news soon ladies! xx Lets keep our fingers crossed xx
> 
> AFM - my temp has gone back down again, so I think all my little obsessing about IF is over. FF has also changed my OV day back again to CD 22. Wish it'd make up its mind! blah!

Krissy I'm so sorry again hun, I hope it gets sorted soon xx

Gemma I don't use OPK's as I'm trying (ahem...) not to get too obsessed and I keep telling myself this will be the month and I won't need them. I know in the past my body signs were reliable because the cycle we concieved the twins we only dtd once, when I had my usual signs. I may have to reconsider though as it's been 5 months now. :growlmad:


----------



## Bride2b

Oh yeah we would NEVER obsess about trying to get pregnant! ha ha! Well if your body tells you without having to keeping peeing thats great! Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## jojo23

Krissy hun really hope your cycles start behaving.i had extra long cycles after losing Lily they went to 40-45 days and i thought it would really hamper my chances but i got pregnant the one month i stopped doing opks and tracking myself lol maybe cause i just relaxed.
if it continues though def see your doctor they might be able to get you back on track with them..really hope this is your month hun xxxx

Nikki have everything crossed that you caught that eggy!!!
Bride sorry your ov day was moved you must be so annoyed, hang in there xxxx


----------



## kiki04

Well today will be my last day using an OPK this cycle and I have a dr apt on feb 21st :( Keep everything crossed that I get a + today because we BD yesterday but wont be today due to me working 8:30-4:30 then going straight to school from 6-10. And after the night I had last night, with 2 of 3 of my kids waking up and then me not sleeping much, there isnt going to be any bd'ing today :(


----------



## jojo23

will have everything crossed for you hun xxxxxxxx


----------



## kiki04

https://i39.tinypic.com/ka3h92.jpg
https://i39.tinypic.com/20077yw.jpg

The one on the right is tonight, the one beside it, is lunch time, and the one beside that is last night. It doesnt look pos to me but yet seems the darkest it has gotten. Another failed attempt like last month, or OV?


----------



## Bride2b

I really havo no clue hun, I have only used them this cycle and never as much as a faint line! I'm starting to feel your pain though,crosshairs have changed AGAIN!!!! Now I am 5 DPO wtf is happening.....I suspect it's a mega cycle like you! Think I'm in this for the long haul!!x


----------



## mhazzab

Bride2b said:


> I really havo no clue hun, I have only used them this cycle and never as much as a faint line! I'm starting to feel your pain though,crosshairs have changed AGAIN!!!! Now I am 5 DPO wtf is happening.....I suspect it's a mega cycle like you! Think I'm in this for the long haul!!x

Looks to me like you have definately ov'd as you have the sustained higher temps (with the exception of the odd couple of lows) the question is just when did you ov? 
Sorry I can't seem to stay away from this thread I'm desperate to hear some more BFP news! Xxx


----------



## kiki04

I agree you have ov'd for sure :thumbup:


----------



## Bride2b

I'm glad you both said that! Have just given up with this cycle, I don't know how you kept your sanity Krissy xx


----------



## Bride2b

Come on then TWW ladies whats going on? Did you get a +ve opk Krissy? How many DPO are you now Nikki? Is there anyone else approaching TWW? xx

Britney you must be coming up for the mad baby dancing marathon?xx


----------



## kiki04

No I still havent gotten a +opk and my temps are pretty up and down because I am sick now :( The only thing keeping me with an OUNCE of mojo to keep going, is that Hadlee was conceived (as per u/s dates) approximately feb 15, 2011. If this late OV happens around cd28-30, then my due date would be the same as hers :cloud9: So my glimmer of hope is that "these crazy cycles are happening for a reason" to give my rainbow the same due date. I already feel myself slipping back into that dark place I dont like being, so if feb 15th comes and goes without a trace of OV I wont be in a good place. I just get so scared and frusterated with things that are 100% out of my control when they aren't doing what they are supposed to do. Its like I feel some sort of force is trying to tell me I shouldnt have anymore babies :cry:


----------



## mommyof_4

Hi everyone. I have not had a af since my miscarriage. But temps are up for 6 days now. And we bd right during o time, So I guess I am in a 2ww. I am trying to not get hopeful, but let's face it...I am!


----------



## Nikki_d72

Aw Krissy, don't let it get to you hun. I know it's really hard not to start to think like this is a sign or that is a sign or some kind of punishment, God knows I've struggled with that train of thought too, but it isn't, OK?! It's just something out of whack and hopefully your body will work to right it. I would be good if you got pregnant at the same time as you did with Hadlee, but please dont let yourself go back to the dark place if you don't - just go to the doctor and see what the hell is going on. I wish you all the luck in the world hon. xxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Oh P.S - Gemma, I'm about 3DPO, no signs yet. I'm not hopeful though - last time I was preg I had excess mucous and all sorts already by this DPO, CM is drying up already. How are you, where abouts are you in the cycle - you're still waiting to figure out O day, is that right?


----------



## Bride2b

So this afternoon evening the witch has arrived! Does this count as CD1 or should that be tomorrow as tomorrow will be the first full day. Its not spotting literally nothing one minute the next its like switching on a tap (sorry tmi!) Got to work out what CD I should call this if any as I plan to take soy & start CBFM when it arrives.

I'm so relieved she is here as this now means that after she has buggered off I am offically TTC!!! Yay!! I feel sooooo happy to be in this position, I think this is the place I have needed to get to in order to get back on track with my life! I cant wait to start BDing using SMEP!

Krissy maybe it is a sign, just keep on :sex: as much as possible. If it doesnt turn out then get yourself to the doctors, like Nikki said we dont want you going back into a dark place hun, I so want all you girls to get your rainbows :kiss:

Nikki :dust: I hope there is good news coming your way xx


----------



## Bride2b

mommyof_4 said:


> Hi everyone. I have not had a af since my miscarriage. But temps are up for 6 days now. And we bd right during o time, So I guess I am in a 2ww. I am trying to not get hopeful, but let's face it...I am!

Good luck......I've heard many a woman be successful in your position :dust:


----------



## OliveBay

Hi ladies, not been on for a while so just popped in to catch up on whats going on with you all. 

Gemma, sorry the witch has arrived :growlmad: Hope she clears off soon so you can get on with the next cycle

Krissy, I soooo hope this isn't going to be another 60+ days cycle for you. Hope you feel better soon too :hugs:

Mommy of 4 and Nikki, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and looking forward to seeing some testing action on here soon (I've stopped my crazy testing now and am having withdrawal symptoms!)

Keep up the good work girls, we need some more BFPs soon!


----------



## mommyof_4

Well af is here! Mixed emotions, I really wanted to have at least 1 before getting pregnant again. But started to get hopeful too. I am happy to have my first af since my miscarriage. My body is back on track again, and that's good!! So the count down I on till I ovulate. 14 days to go! Although i have a 30+ cycle do I will likely o in 3 weeks. 

Bride2b is this your first af too? I

How many cycles have you ladies had so far?


----------



## Bride2b

mommyof_4 said:


> Well af is here! Mixed emotions, I really wanted to have at least 1 before getting pregnant again. But started to get hopeful too. I am happy to have my first af since my miscarriage. My body is back on track again, and that's good!! So the count down I on till I ovulate. 14 days to go! Although i have a 30+ cycle do I will likely o in 3 weeks.
> 
> Bride2b is this your first af too? I
> 
> How many cycles have you ladies had so far?

Im on CD2. This is only my 2nd cycle since my loss, but my first TTC! yay :happydance: another ttc buddy. xx


----------



## kiki04

CD26 now, still no +opk or temp shift :cry: I should be 7-9dpo by now, but my body just will not cooperate :(


----------



## Bride2b

Oh Krissy I just don't know what to say, I just wish your body would kick itself into shape & stop messing you about. It's not fair! Have you booked into the doctors?x


----------



## Bride2b

Bride2b said:


> Oh Krissy I just don't know what to say, I just wish your body would kick itself into shape & stop messing you about. It's not fair! Have you booked into the doctors?x

Just read back that you have doctors on 21st, I thought you said you had one! Maybe as you said before ov could come around 16th? Fingers crossed & big hugs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bride2b

Krissy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Just hoping your ok


----------



## kiki04

update : cd32

I woke up this morning with a very dramatic temp drop. I instantly panicked thinking OMG! So I jumped up... ran to POAS (opk) using FMU which I knew I wasn't supposed to but I did anyways... There was a line. A real line after day after day after day of blank white.... I crawl back into bed feeling blissful.... and suddenly without knowing about my temp drop or line... OH starts to initiate some morning fun. We BD yesterday AND this morning.... so I am just now wondering, was there only a line because it was FMU... something you arent supposed to do... now we wait til the next one and that will confirm.... WELL... I just did another OPK and the line is darker!!!! Its thick too!!! Not fully positive dark BUT the other "dark" one I had was very thin... this one was dark AND thick... soooooo I am going to test again later on and I think it just might be my positive OPK with a bd the day before and the day of!!! I might be entering my 2ww tomorrow!


----------



## Bride2b

kiki04 said:


> update : cd32
> 
> I woke up this morning with a very dramatic temp drop. I instantly panicked thinking OMG! So I jumped up... ran to POAS (opk) using FMU which I knew I wasn't supposed to but I did anyways... There was a line. A real line after day after day after day of blank white.... I crawl back into bed feeling blissful.... and suddenly without knowing about my temp drop or line... OH starts to initiate some morning fun. We BD yesterday AND this morning.... so I am just now wondering, was there only a line because it was FMU... something you arent supposed to do... now we wait til the next one and that will confirm.... WELL... I just did another OPK and the line is darker!!!! Its thick too!!! Not fully positive dark BUT the other "dark" one I had was very thin... this one was dark AND thick... soooooo I am going to test again later on and I think it just might be my positive OPK with a bd the day before and the day of!!! I might be entering my 2ww tomorrow!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: GET IN THERE!!!!!!! I had a peak at your chart earlier and saw your drop ..... thought it might mean something!!! So friggin happy that you got your OV drop & lines on the opks!!! And well done Krissys hubby....he must be able to smell your fertile like some kind of horny dog! :rofl: Woop woop :dust::dust::dust: Its now the start of the shitty TWW! xxx


----------



## dancareoi

kiki04 said:


> update : cd32
> 
> I woke up this morning with a very dramatic temp drop. I instantly panicked thinking OMG! So I jumped up... ran to POAS (opk) using FMU which I knew I wasn't supposed to but I did anyways... There was a line. A real line after day after day after day of blank white.... I crawl back into bed feeling blissful.... and suddenly without knowing about my temp drop or line... OH starts to initiate some morning fun. We BD yesterday AND this morning.... so I am just now wondering, was there only a line because it was FMU... something you arent supposed to do... now we wait til the next one and that will confirm.... WELL... I just did another OPK and the line is darker!!!! Its thick too!!! Not fully positive dark BUT the other "dark" one I had was very thin... this one was dark AND thick... soooooo I am going to test again later on and I think it just might be my positive OPK with a bd the day before and the day of!!! I might be entering my 2ww tomorrow!

Keeping everything crossed for you:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Yay! Good hubby too! Everyhting crossed for you hun, loads of :dust: at ya! xxx


----------



## kiki04

Well we bd twice yesterday and the day before so at least now I can relax knowing I did everything I could this month. Only thing I await now is for my temps to STAY high. Last month I had a couple failed OV attempts, so if my temp goes up then drops right away... another failed attempt... the next few days will be the judge of that :dance:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hopefully not hun, here's hoping for continued hight temps then nice triphasic ones, hehe.

AFM, well.... drumroll...... I was due AF today and no sign yet. I've been a day or so late before in this crazy rollercoaster though so trying not to get my hopes up. Feeling a bit crampy today so we will see. I have no tests in the house so off to get some as soon as the family are off - I have saved some FMU hidden in the cupboard (If someone had told me years ago that I may do this and furthermore publicly ADMIT to it I'd have said they were crazy! The things we do TTC eh?!) but I woke in the night to pee so I hope it's concentrated enough - it was 1am when I got up and went again at 7am - 6 hrs should do it? I haven't had many symptoms but by now my skin has normally become an oil slick and it's fairly dry and I haven't broken out either. I'm very snotty and sneezy which for me is hormonal, I've had it with both pregnancies but also get it at OV and before a period so obviously when hormonal changes are taking place, so I'm none the wiser! I've had a couple of sharpish pains that have made me go "OW" but nothing so crampy as last time (but that was two). I'll stop rambling now, I've hardly slept with excitement so I'll go to the shop and update when I've tested.

Wish me luck!

Love and luck to all .... :dust: xxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I wish everyone here all the best.. I hope it happens NOW for you all..xoxooxo


----------



## kiki04

Nikki that was hours ago!! I need results!!


----------



## kiki04

Bride2b said:


> mommyof_4 said:
> 
> 
> Well af is here! Mixed emotions, I really wanted to have at least 1 before getting pregnant again. But started to get hopeful too. I am happy to have my first af since my miscarriage. My body is back on track again, and that's good!! So the count down I on till I ovulate. 14 days to go! Although i have a 30+ cycle do I will likely o in 3 weeks.
> 
> Bride2b is this your first af too? I
> 
> How many cycles have you ladies had so far?
> 
> Im on CD2. This is only my 2nd cycle since my loss, but my first TTC! yay :happydance: another ttc buddy. xxClick to expand...

Im guessing you are about to ovulate... right? :dance: Both of you! Make sure you get lots of :sex: in!!! :haha:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Sorry Krissy, forgot I'd posted here - updated FB and forgot all about you all, I'm so bad......

Welll... finally I get to use this wee icon....:bfp: and this one :happydance: Oh and this:yipee: oh and this :headspin: and finally.. love this wee guy:wohoo:

I'm still in shock I think, I did two, both pretty faint but as there as they were on the same CD with the boys (CD29). Now the worrying can begin in earnest!

Krissy, I'm putting that down to your angel thing you posted on FB, thanks!

:dust: to all of you, c'mon, we need more of thos lovely letters ... B.F.P!


Please be sticky!
xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Nikki_d72 said:


> Sorry Krissy, forgot I'd posted here - updated FB and forgot all about you all, I'm so bad......
> 
> Welll... finally I get to use this wee icon....:bfp: and this one :happydance: Oh and this:yipee: oh and this :headspin: and finally.. love this wee guy:wohoo:
> 
> I'm still in shock I think, I did two, both pretty faint but as there as they were on the same CD with the boys (CD29). Now the worrying can begin in earnest!
> 
> Krissy, I'm putting that down to your angel thing you posted on FB, thanks!
> 
> :dust: to all of you, c'mon, we need more of thos lovely letters ... B.F.P!
> 
> 
> Please be sticky!
> xxx

Many congratulations that is fantastic news.:happydance::happydance:

Make sure you keep us updated on the progress of your rainbow.

It will be a worrying time, that is natural. But you`ve done the hard part and got your BFP.

Wishing loads of luck and best wishes.
:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Bride2b

Nikki_d72 said:


> Sorry Krissy, forgot I'd posted here - updated FB and forgot all about you all, I'm so bad......
> 
> Welll... finally I get to use this wee icon....:bfp: and this one :happydance: Oh and this:yipee: oh and this :headspin: and finally.. love this wee guy:wohoo:
> 
> I'm still in shock I think, I did two, both pretty faint but as there as they were on the same CD with the boys (CD29). Now the worrying can begin in earnest!
> 
> Krissy, I'm putting that down to your angel thing you posted on FB, thanks!
> 
> :dust: to all of you, c'mon, we need more of thos lovely letters ... B.F.P!
> 
> 
> Please be sticky!
> xxx

Jesus Nikki you just made me cry!!!!!!!!! I had to reread your post to make sure I was reading right! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I am so so so so flipping happy for you. Congratulations a thousand times over! :hugs::cloud9:


----------



## Bride2b

kiki04 said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyof_4 said:
> 
> 
> Well af is here! Mixed emotions, I really wanted to have at least 1 before getting pregnant again. But started to get hopeful too. I am happy to have my first af since my miscarriage. My body is back on track again, and that's good!! So the count down I on till I ovulate. 14 days to go! Although i have a 30+ cycle do I will likely o in 3 weeks.
> 
> Bride2b is this your first af too? I
> 
> How many cycles have you ladies had so far?
> 
> Im on CD2. This is only my 2nd cycle since my loss, but my first TTC! yay :happydance: another ttc buddy. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Im guessing you are about to ovulate... right? :dance: Both of you! Make sure you get lots of :sex: in!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I'm CD13, still low on CBFM! Common I want a high so I know that OV isnt too far away!!! x

NIKKI - what did you do / not do differently? Come on share the secret to your success! xxx I am so chuffed for you! xxx


----------



## jojo23

OMG nikki im so delighted for you!!!!! yay :) i cant tell you how happy i am for you im nearly crying lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
NIKKI  I am soooooooooooooooooooo excited and happy for you!!! OMG, Nikki I am in shock .. I want to scream and cry at the same time/// OMG you deserve this my wonderful friend, i love you...................
Sending SOOOOOOOOOoooooooo much love and positive vibes your way.

Nikki I am just so excited :cry::cry::cry: (Happy tears ) ..I want you to know I really wish all the best for you, you are on your way XOOXOXOOO
Love you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Nikki even though I said it on FB... I am soooooooooooooooooooooooo over the moon happy for you! Totally got all teary when I saw your post and I just cant wait to hear all about your rainbow. You deserve this so much and I am glad it was finally your turn :hugs:

Hopefully I'm next hehe


----------



## KamIAm

:hugs: Hellooooooo Friends!!!:flower:

Some of you already know - :happydance: BUT..... Had to share here as well......

Got the surprise of my life this morning!!! :happydance:

Yep! We got our .... :bfp: ... this morning!!! just about an hour ago!!! 

Oh Wow! Oh Wow! Oh Wow!!!! - I'm STILL shaking!!!! :happydance:

I'm in such disbelief!!!! :happydance::dance::drool::yipee::friends::headspin::hugs2::shipw::icecream::juggle::tease::fool::wohoo::flasher::loopy::rain::bunny::lolly::holly:


I can NOT believe this!!!!

Pray this lil one stays put.... :flower:

NIKKI!!!!~ I'm needing updates from you lady!!! I can't believe we got this amazing soon so soon to each other!!!! YAY!!!! Can't wait to hear all your details and let the stalking begin!!! YAY Another Rainbow in the making!!!! 

Ahhhhhh!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Two in one day makes for the best day ever :cloud9: I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo freaking happy for you both I could just cry :happydance: You so deserve this! :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

KamIAm said:


> :hugs: Hellooooooo Friends!!!:flower:
> 
> Some of you already know - :happydance: BUT..... Had to share here as well......
> 
> Got the surprise of my life this morning!!! :happydance:
> 
> Yep! We got our .... :bfp: ... this morning!!! just about an hour ago!!!
> 
> Oh Wow! Oh Wow! Oh Wow!!!! - I'm STILL shaking!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I'm in such disbelief!!!! :happydance::dance::drool::yipee::friends::headspin::hugs2::shipw::icecream::juggle::tease::fool::wohoo::flasher::loopy::rain::bunny::lolly::holly:
> 
> 
> I can NOT believe this!!!!
> 
> Pray this lil one stays put.... :flower:
> 
> NIKKI!!!!~ I'm needing updates from you lady!!! I can't believe we got this amazing soon so soon to each other!!!! YAY!!!! Can't wait to hear all your details and let the stalking begin!!! YAY Another Rainbow in the making!!!!
> 
> Ahhhhhh!!!!! :hugs:

OMG Congrats!!!!! Thats fabulous news!!!!

Yee haaaaa the baby dust has done its work this month! Its so so so amazing to have 2 more BFPs here! H&H 9 months to all of you xxx


----------



## OliveBay

Wow, Kelly and Nikki, such great news! Congratulations ladies!!! I just _knew _there had to be some more BFPs on here soon. Such lovely lovely news, I'm so happy for you both :happydance:


----------



## jojo23

GIRLS!!!!! you are going to give me a heart attack with all these announcements! Kelly im so unbelieveably happy for you hun... you two deserve this so much girls your such an inspiration! im ecstatic for you xxxxxxxx

this must be a lucky thread ladies lol xxxxxx


----------



## mhazzab

I've said it already today in amongst the happy tears for you both but I will say it again!! Wooohoooooo! Two BFPs in one day is fabulous lets hope we get some more soon! Xxxx


----------



## KamIAm

Thank you friends!!! 

I am still in shock!! :happydance:

Still haven't told poor OH ...lol.... I've been brainstorming ways of telling him.... Your ideas and suggestions is welcome!!! :flower:

Anyways....

How is everyone else in the 2WW??? My fingers are crossed and sending prayers y'alls way!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

Kelly I love the poem in your avatar! its lovely!

I'll try and think of a way to tell him! I'm not very good at being imaginative! When does he get home?x


----------



## Hellylou

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin:

I'm just beside myself here...best news ever. Congratulations Nikki and Kelly xxxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Thanks all of you! Congrats again to Kelly! Woohooo! I'm not very good at imaginative ways to tell DH, I'm sorry, I just got straight to it and waved the stick in his face when he got home from work! I'm not good at holding things in really! We've not told DD and need to think of when best to do that but I'll hopefully get an early scan and we can decide after that. Don't want to put her through any more heartache but she is so impatient to be a sister! She's not great at keeping secrets either TBH, so when she knows, it will not be long before others do! 

We did do a few things differently this month - mainly started the BD-ing earlier and got a lot more in - as I'd ove'd early the month before I didn't want to miss it. As it happened things seemed to be back to normal OV wise but it obviously did no harm! We were pretty fed up by the end I'll tell ya (that's bad to admit, isn't it?!) I didn't bother too much with much else - no honey and cinnamon, or nonsense like that this month. Oh and I prayed (begged) for my rainbow. I also tired to get out in the sun as much as possible as I'd read that Vit D deficiency can hinder TTC and also as it just makes me feel good and happy. I got stuck into missions in the garden and have been doing quite a lot of heavy humphing of dirt etc which helped keep me from obsessing and the excercise probably did no harm. Now to decide if I should continue this or not - I'm worried I may harm my little bean by doing too much and am paranoid about my possibly dodgy cervix but on the other hand if doing this helped make this possible then maybe I should keep at it? I've only just pulled my head out of my ass enough to start planning the future of my garden etc, I couldn't have cared less until recently and I don't want to go back to doing not much and living in limbo again but don't want to risk anything. Maybe if I just stick to lighter stuff and stop around 10 or 12 weeks, where the weight on the cervix may start to be enough to prompt opening? Aaargh! i'm starting already with the overthinking! 

I'm thinking about work too - I'm on my feet for a lot of it but only do 3 nights a week, but all the memories of being there pregnant with the boys make it hard and I can't help wondering if all the standing had something to do with it. I want my Maternity pay this time though dammit! Thats daft, isn't it?! I suppose I'll just need to wait to see if there are any changes when I get my internal scans and get signed off if there is. I'm jumping the gun. I'll stop rambling now!!

Luck and :dust: to all of you! XXX


----------



## amanda83

YAY!! congrats ladies, this is such awesome news.
I wish you both all the happiness in the world :)

Now rub some of this luck off on us :) :) :)


----------



## Bride2b

Nikki can you do light duties in your job? I know here the doctors can advise this - i might be worth considering if your worried. I know if I get signed off due to pregnancy long term they will expect you to start maternity leave.....its tough trying to keep that bean safe & have a balance of still trying to work to afford to pay the bills and get some maternity pay out of it!

I'm going to have to take your advice on the lots of BDing!! xx


----------



## KamIAm

Today is my freak out day .... All I have been doing is panicking about my stupid crappy cervix... I've been begging God to let me carry this baby and allow me to please bring this one home ...Had some pretty interesting conversations with Him these last 2 days... LOL

Nikki - Sounds like we are battling the same war... I'll tie yours in a knot if you tie mine...hahahaha!

On a more serious note... Has your doctor mentioned a cerclage and if your a candidate? My last preg- with Emma, He said I wasn't d/t THAT circumstance - waited too long to do anything... NOT THIS TIME! I'm gonna be his worst nightmare :)


----------



## mhazzab

KamIAm said:


> Today is my freak out day .... All I have been doing is panicking about my stupid crappy cervix... I've been begging God to let me carry this baby and allow me to please bring this one home ...Had some pretty interesting conversations with Him these last 2 days... LOL
> 
> Nikki - Sounds like we are battling the same war... I'll tie yours in a knot if you tie mine...hahahaha!
> 
> On a more serious note... Has your doctor mentioned a cerclage and if your a candidate? My last preg- with Emma, He said I wasn't d/t THAT circumstance - waited too long to do anything... NOT THIS TIME! I'm gonna be his worst nightmare :)

Kelly I'm normally quite laid back and just agree with whatever the doctors say, but this time around I have really been questioning and demanding of them. Luckily they have been very cooperative but I have found that my usual laid back attitude has changed and I have really found the strength to demand treatments, tests and answers when I feel they are needed. At the end of the day, who cares whether they get fed up with you, as long as your rainbow is safe. Do whatever you feel you need to do to make you feel comfortable that you have done all you can. If that makes sense, lol. Xx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Kelly I hope you get the treatment you need and deserve, here's a good link for things to think about/possibly demand: https://www.inkan.se/pprom/pap-guidelines/testing-and-monitoring/ 

This one is relating to pPROM but a lot of the same things apply for IC, as it is the cause of a lot of instances of pPROM. 

Here's one for preterm labour, lots of similarities:https://www.keepemcookin.com/prevention.aspx

AFM, my OB promised me an early scan and then weekly cervical scans from 10 weeks, with immediate cerclage placement if any changes are detected. I have his email and will write to him when I get a better test result, I just want to be double-sure before I get everything rolling.

My laid back attitude vanished pretty quickly in those 6 days in hospital hoping to save the boys - I did all their heads in but I think that's fair enough! My OB was the only one who really listened and even gave me a big peer review to prove his methodology which I really appreciated. He is the only one who travels to the clinic nearest me so it was quite easy to swing it have him. All going well, I will be in shared care between him and my midwife, with scans done either locally or at the place an hour away where I was seen following the mebrane rupture last time - I'm in two minds what to do about this - the local one would be a lot easier but the one further away I know the tech is really experienced and I also won't have to explain why I need all this done as she knows. Where I live is quite a small place so I'd wonder at the tech's experience in cases like this, where as the other one services the whole area and is where all the tricky cases would tend to go, I think. 

It will be hard emotionally to be in that room again but I'll have to go to that hospital for my Ob appts anyway and I want what's best for this little bean. It's an hour each way though and I'll have to do it weekly. The other better thing about going there is that if any changes are found then I'm closer to the city I'd have to get to to get the cerclage placed - I'd probably just drive straight there.

Anyway, I'm rambling - away ahead of myself as usual. I can't really do any lighter duties at work as it's a small place so I usually work alone - there are only 2 of us who can work the restaurant solo and that is me and my boss (as you have to hold a special license here to serve liquor - someone with this license has to be present always, so as it's usually just one serving then we both have it, nobody else does so there is no-one else available to take over). So I'm either there or I'm not, though I will ask someone else to lift kegs etc but I'm worrying about being on my feet so much and the hatch for the dumb waiter is at floor level so I'm squatting all night long to pick up and set down plates - not what you should be doing with a possible IC! I guess IC isn't a problem until there is enough wieght to put pressure on the cervix, so I'll be OK for a wee while and then the scans can be my guide. The OB said he would sign me off if need be. And, breathe....


----------



## yazoo

Hey girls. Any room for me? I had a peek in life after loss and don't really know alot of the girls in there so I said I'd come here. 
Sally, britney, Gemma, how r u girls doing? I hope your all doing good. Where are y'all in the ttc journey? How r u all feeling? 
I'm in the 2ww at the moment, 8 dpo and I'm super crampy this evening, very low down near my "nancy" lol. I'm reading too much into it already. Xxxx


----------



## KamIAm

Ooo! Hello Yazoo, of course ...Get your booty in here! :haha:

Just so you know, you officially have a STALKER :friends: Sooo post away! Wanna hear all the details (symptoms!) My FX'd and blowing baby dust your way!!!

Nikki- Thank You VERY much for those links! I'll jump into them right away... Love reading as much as I possibly can about this ugly monster :winkwink:

How is everyone else doing???

AFM- Feeling VERY icky :sick: (moring, afternoon, evening sickness has found it's way!!) YIPPEE!! Also probably my nerves playing a part of all that too... I'm a nervous wreck..

A few weeks ago, I made plans with another couple for tonight, they are coming over for dinner, with their own baby news and it's gonna be VERY hard for me to keep my lips sealed about ours! It's weird, when I got preg with Emma, I had no desire to tell anyone, it was easy to hide... But this lil bean... I wanna scream from the roof tops! hahaha .. But I'm not yet.. WAY too early... I'll just be biting my tongue and smiling inside :flower:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hey Tanya, of course you can join us, hoping and praying for you hon, it would be so good if you and Krissy caught this month too, and everybody! Everything crossed for you! 

Kelly I know what you mean about it being hard not to tell, my DD was asking some things about the boys yesterday and I so nearly said "this time it will be different", "this time I'll be checked lots" I had to really concentrate hard to say "_next time_". i can't wait to tell her but got to protect her and need to make sure things are at least as steady as they can be first.

xx


----------



## jojo23

sending you sooooo much baby dust tanya xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kiki04

I will know in about 1 week if I caught it!!! :dance:


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hoping for you! Really hope you did hon. may the week go quickly for you. xxx


----------



## OliveBay

yazoo said:


> Hey girls. Any room for me? I had a peek in life after loss and don't really know alot of the girls in there so I said I'd come here.
> Sally, britney, Gemma, how r u girls doing? I hope your all doing good. Where are y'all in the ttc journey? How r u all feeling?
> I'm in the 2ww at the moment, 8 dpo and I'm super crampy this evening, very low down near my "nancy" lol. I'm reading too much into it already. Xxxx

Thanks Yazoo (Tanya right? Or did I get that wrong?)
Nice to see you back here. As you can see from my ticker I'm now 8 weeks along (or 7+6 according to my midwife, but who cares about one day's difference?!) 
I'm feeling ok, just reeeeeally tired and hungry all the time, with occasional nausea but no puking yet. I've got a bit of a bloaty podge starting already and am having to dress carefully for work to avoid being found out!
Exciting that you are 8dpo - have you been tempted to poas yet? I think I started around that time with my cheapies and got faint positive not long after that. Keeping my fingers crossed for you honey :hugs:


----------



## yazoo

Oh Sally. Congratulations Hun. I've only just seen your ticker now. I'm so happy for you. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. Grow little bean grow. I can't wait to hear updates. 
I haven't been tempted to poas at all. I've had 2 many let downs since ttc so I tend to just wait now to see if AF shows up or not. I've got my prescription for heparin do I'm hoping I get to use it next week, even thought he thoughts of injecting myself every day is very very scary. Xxx


----------



## KamIAm

Hi Friends ...:hi:

Just wanted to give y'all an update... a quick one...

I got my BFP on Monday, with the CB digi... But then the next evening, Tuesday.. I started having cramps and brown gunk (mud) ... Still had my bfp with a FRER then... But Wednesday I had more gunk and more cramping but got a bfn on FRER... Then today.... tested again with FRER... bfn with a LOT of bleeding....

Soooo No baby for us this month - for a long while actually (IF we ttc again) I'm DONE for now for sure tho...

Thanks girls for all your support... Xoxo


----------



## Nikki_d72

Unfortunately I have also had a chemical - BFP with First response (not Early Result, a 25mlu dippy one) on Mon, Fainter BFP on Wed, BFN on one Discover test 15mlu (same as a FRER) on Thurs, weak BFP's on FR, woke up in night to pee so thought all was well, but then bleeding heavily this morning (Fri). I'll test agin once I stop bleeding to be sure but I know what the answer will be. I can't beleive this has happened to both of us but evidently it's very common, it's just that with the more sensitive tests we know sooner when we are pregnant so know that this is happening to us, where as in our parent's days it would have been chalked up as a late period. ignorance is bliss, eh.


----------



## jojo23

oh girls im so so sorry!i cant imagine how hard it must be seeing your bfp and then this happening!! im heartbroken for you both... im here for absolutely anything you need and im sending you both sooo much love and hugs. 
you'll be in my thoughts as always xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## OliveBay

Thanks Tanya. Its hard to believe I'm already 8 weeks along. We're just taking each day one at a time and being thankful for every good healthy day that passes.

Nikki and Kelly, I am so so sorry this has happened to you both. I hope you are both doing ok and looking after yourselves. Get plenty of rest and pamper yourselves a bit. Try to keep positive though - I had a chemical the month before I caught with this one, so there's plenty of hope for the future (if you feel like getting straight back on with TTC). I did wonder whether to wait a cycle, but we just decided to see what would happen and got lucky! Its weird though, the chemical has made me more worried about another loss than my second tri loss. I think its because you read about how common early loss is and I'm just so scared of early loss or MMC, whereas I'm remaining hopeful that no-one would be so unlucky to have two later losses. I must remember to keep thinking those positive thoughts though and not get bogged down in the maybes or what-ifs!
Sorry for the ramble, just wanted to say that I'm sending you both lots of love, hugs and positve vibes


----------



## KamIAm

OliveBay said:


> Thanks Tanya. Its hard to believe I'm already 8 weeks along. We're just taking each day one at a time and being thankful for every good healthy day that passes.
> 
> Nikki and Kelly, I am so so sorry this has happened to you both. I hope you are both doing ok and looking after yourselves. Get plenty of rest and pamper yourselves a bit. Try to keep positive though - I had a chemical the month before I caught with this one, so there's plenty of hope for the future (if you feel like getting straight back on with TTC). I did wonder whether to wait a cycle, but we just decided to see what would happen and got lucky! Its weird though, the chemical has made me more worried about another loss than my second tri loss. I think its because you read about how common early loss is and I'm just so scared of early loss or MMC, whereas I'm remaining hopeful that no-one would be so unlucky to have two later losses. I must remember to keep thinking those positive thoughts though and not get bogged down in the maybes or what-ifs!
> Sorry for the ramble, just wanted to say that I'm sending you both lots of love, hugs and positve vibes

Thanks Sally .. (right? Sorry, been a bit absent and all the names are mush):blush:

I think I honestly hate this more for Nikki than myself ... Really wanted this month to be HER month ... :hugs:


----------



## amanda83

I'm so sorry ladies, try to remain positive. These things are very common, and although that doesn't make it easier it should give you lots of hope. xo


----------



## Nikki_d72

Thanks Girls. Sally I was thinking you caught again straight away, I will see how I feel but hopefully you will inspire me to try again, though I didn't want to try in March as I'd be going through the exact same timeline as I did with the boys which I think would be very hard. What will be, will be I suppose.

Kelly, I hate this more for you hon, given all the other stuff that's been going on with you, I hope you don't give up yet. you're in my thoughts. xxx


----------



## Bride2b

Oh Kelly & Nikki, I just came back on BnB for the first time in a week, I'm so gutted for the two of you, I really am so so sorry to hear his news xx


----------



## Bride2b

yazoo said:


> Hey girls. Any room for me? I had a peek in life after loss and don't really know alot of the girls in there so I said I'd come here.
> Sally, britney, Gemma, how r u girls doing? I hope your all doing good. Where are y'all in the ttc journey? How r u all feeling?
> I'm in the 2ww at the moment, 8 dpo and I'm super crampy this evening, very low down near my "nancy" lol. I'm reading too much into it already. Xxxx

Hey Tanya, nice to hear from you....you must be close to testing? If you havent already? xx

I'm in the tww now too! xx


----------



## dancareoi

Bride2b said:


> yazoo said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. Any room for me? I had a peek in life after loss and don't really know alot of the girls in there so I said I'd come here.
> Sally, britney, Gemma, how r u girls doing? I hope your all doing good. Where are y'all in the ttc journey? How r u all feeling?
> I'm in the 2ww at the moment, 8 dpo and I'm super crampy this evening, very low down near my "nancy" lol. I'm reading too much into it already. Xxxx
> 
> Hey Tanya, nice to hear from you....you must be close to testing? If you havent already? xx
> 
> I'm in the tww now too! xxClick to expand...

Gemma,

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bride2b

Thanks Lisa, how are you doing?xx


----------



## Andypanda6570

KamIAm said:


> Hi Friends ...:hi:
> 
> Just wanted to give y'all an update... a quick one...
> 
> I got my BFP on Monday, with the CB digi... But then the next evening, Tuesday.. I started having cramps and brown gunk (mud) ... Still had my bfp with a FRER then... But Wednesday I had more gunk and more cramping but got a bfn on FRER... Then today.... tested again with FRER... bfn with a LOT of bleeding....
> 
> Soooo No baby for us this month - for a long while actually (IF we ttc again) I'm DONE for now for sure tho...
> 
> Thanks girls for all your support... Xoxo




Nikki_d72 said:


> Unfortunately I have also had a chemical - BFP with First response (not Early Result, a 25mlu dippy one) on Mon, Fainter BFP on Wed, BFN on one Discover test 15mlu (same as a FRER) on Thurs, weak BFP's on FR, woke up in night to pee so thought all was well, but then bleeding heavily this morning (Fri). I'll test agin once I stop bleeding to be sure but I know what the answer will be. I can't beleive this has happened to both of us but evidently it's very common, it's just that with the more sensitive tests we know sooner when we are pregnant so know that this is happening to us, where as in our parent's days it would have been chalked up as a late period. ignorance is bliss, eh.

I love you both and I am so sorry this has happened.. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: You two are like family to me... I am just so sorry :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dancareoi

Bride2b said:


> Thanks Lisa, how are you doing?xx


Hi Gemma, I am not doing too bad thanks. Had a cry when i went to bed last night because I got out the scan pictures and was looking through them. I have about 20 different pictures including 2 4d pictures which show baby curled up with hands over it`s eyes. 

I am doing better and hope to speak to DH again soon regarding our plans. his biggest concern, apart from havin another MC is having a baby with something wrong with it. however, I have looked into this and spoken to my doctor and the odds of this happening are only 2%! A lot lower than i thought and I old him this last week.

I will of course keep you updated!

When will you be hoping to do a test?
xxxxx


----------



## Bride2b

Uh thats good that you have been getting some answers to your questions. I think its natural to cry when looking at scan pictures....I wish I had 3d ones, thats something I hoped to get done! I hope that your OH is getting to a place that he wants to try again. I'm so going to celebrate *when* he says yes!!!

I'm 3 dpo so I think AF will be here by approx 9th. I used to have a 12 day lp, but I know thats all changed so I have no idea what day I should expect af. Friday 9th will mean I'll be 13 dpo...so fingers crossed the witch doesnt arrive before. I am not going to get too hopeful as I dont want to be crushed if she does arrive.


----------



## dancareoi

Bride2b said:


> Uh thats good that you have been getting some answers to your questions. I think its natural to cry when looking at scan pictures....I wish I had 3d ones, thats something I hoped to get done! I hope that your OH is getting to a place that he wants to try again. I'm so going to celebrate *when* he says yes!!!
> 
> I'm 3 dpo so I think AF will be here by approx 9th. I used to have a 12 day lp, but I know thats all changed so I have no idea what day I should expect af. Friday 9th will mean I'll be 13 dpo...so fingers crossed the witch doesnt arrive before. I am not going to get too hopeful as I dont want to be crushed if she does arrive.

Hi, I hope he does say yes, i have a feeling he might, because surely if he was thinking no, he should just say so and put me out of my misery! Thing is, if he does say no, he knows the reaction he will get, so perhaps he`s scared!!!

I will keep you fully updated.

I am keeping everything crossed for you to keep that horrible :witch: at bay.
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Andypanda6570

dancareoi said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Uh thats good that you have been getting some answers to your questions. I think its natural to cry when looking at scan pictures....I wish I had 3d ones, thats something I hoped to get done! I hope that your OH is getting to a place that he wants to try again. I'm so going to celebrate *when* he says yes!!!
> 
> I'm 3 dpo so I think AF will be here by approx 9th. I used to have a 12 day lp, but I know thats all changed so I have no idea what day I should expect af. Friday 9th will mean I'll be 13 dpo...so fingers crossed the witch doesnt arrive before. I am not going to get too hopeful as I dont want to be crushed if she does arrive.
> 
> Hi, I hope he does say yes, i have a feeling he might, because surely if he was thinking no, he should just say so and put me out of my misery! Thing is, if he does say no, he knows the reaction he will get, so perhaps he`s scared!!!
> 
> I will keep you fully updated.
> 
> I am keeping everything crossed for you to keep that horrible :witch: at bay.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Lisa,
I think he will for sure say yes, I think he just needed a little time. You want this so bad and I want this SO bad for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: I just want this all to become a reality for you, you deserve it..
XOXOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

Andypanda6570 said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> Uh thats good that you have been getting some answers to your questions. I think its natural to cry when looking at scan pictures....I wish I had 3d ones, thats something I hoped to get done! I hope that your OH is getting to a place that he wants to try again. I'm so going to celebrate *when* he says yes!!!
> 
> I'm 3 dpo so I think AF will be here by approx 9th. I used to have a 12 day lp, but I know thats all changed so I have no idea what day I should expect af. Friday 9th will mean I'll be 13 dpo...so fingers crossed the witch doesnt arrive before. I am not going to get too hopeful as I dont want to be crushed if she does arrive.
> 
> Hi, I hope he does say yes, i have a feeling he might, because surely if he was thinking no, he should just say so and put me out of my misery! Thing is, if he does say no, he knows the reaction he will get, so perhaps he`s scared!!!
> 
> I will keep you fully updated.
> 
> I am keeping everything crossed for you to keep that horrible :witch: at bay.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Lisa,
> I think he will for sure say yes, I think he just needed a little time. You want this so bad and I want this SO bad for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: I just want this all to become a reality for you, you deserve it..
> XOXOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Andrea.

How are you feeling now Saturday is nearly here?
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

